# **----- PLEASE distribute this poster... ------**



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

I am sure many are aware of the poster campaign to spread details of Madeline McCann, but if you have not yet done so please:

Download the poster

And e-mail it to all of your address book.

Thanks,

jdn


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Is she any more important than the other hundreds of kids that get abducted every year?

Must say, I'd like to know which "witness" would be tempted to give information for Â£2.5m, who wasn't tempted to give the same information for a mere Â£1m.

This case is no different to any other, and the media circus surrounding it is quite simply revolting.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jdn said:


> I am sure many are aware of the poster campaign to spread details of Madeline McCann, but if you have not yet done so please:
> 
> Download the poster
> 
> ...


I sorry but I dont see how spamming people in the UK is going to find this girl :?


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

The media would have treated this story a whole lot differently if the parents and child had not been photogenic and educated.

Plus there would almost certainly have been widespread condemnation of parents who leave such young children on their own, rather than the softly softly approach normally reserved for race issues.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

It is a sad story but one can't help but think that, if she and the other 2 kids meant that much, the parents wouldn't have gone off to stuff their faces and left them in the room alone!! :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> It is a sad story but one can't help but think that, if she and the other 2 kids meant that much, the parents wouldn't have gone off to stuff their faces and left them in the room alone!! :?


Couldnt agree more. I wonder if Social Services will be reviewing the parents suitability to bring up their younger children or seeking prosecution for neglect by the parents which led to the kidnap?

Ive sat on many balconies drinking wine with my wife at 9pm whilst on holiday as my 2 sons slept when they were younger. Would have loved to go out, but somehow my sons seemed to be more important! I remember once in Majorca years ago being unable to find a takeaway and getting a restaurant to let me take a meal (plates and cutlery etc too) for my wife and I back to the room as they had fallen asleep after a long day out. Common fkin sense.

I read in the paper today that the room wasnt locked so that it was easier for them to 'pop' back and check. Whether thats true or not I dont know but if so, thats just plain bloody stupid!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure many are aware of the poster campaign to spread details of Madeline McCann, but if you have not yet done so please:
> ...


Don't know, but it might?

It's easy and simple, but don't bother if you don't want to.

If any of you have then many thanks.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

foojeek said:


> The media would have treated this story a whole lot differently if the parents and child had not been photogenic and educated.
> .


Yep, just compare the publicity to that received by the death and serious injury of Macedonians at the hands of a couple of playboys. But what do we care about a few old peasants in eastern europe. :?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

There will be as many different views as there are people on this one however we have a view that we don't leave the kids in hotel rooms, end of.

Clearly sitting here it is very easy saying what should have happened but the logic we have had is two fold.

Firstly from a safety point of view leaving the kids upstairs in a hotel room is something we would not do because of fire hazard. Baby listening services are all very well but if your kids are in a hotel room and you can't get to them due to a fire the fact you can hear them will not be much use.

Secondly my opinion is we take the kids on holiday because we like being together as a family. Meal time is fun with all of us there. If and when we want time to ourselves we go away for the weekend and leave the kids with Grandparents or a family friend.

Just my view and, like I say, 20:20 hindsight after the event but leaving the kids in a room by themselves no matter how close is something I would just never do.

Let's hope they find her.


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Leg said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > It is a sad story but one can't help but think that, if she and the other 2 kids meant that much, the parents wouldn't have gone off to stuff their faces and left them in the room alone!! :?
> ...


Absolutely! Coope & I have done the same, or made sure the little ones had eaten early, tired them out at the mini disco & let them sleep in the buggy, all snuggled up in a quiet corner next to our table whilst we had a romantic meal..... :wink:

Every parent has a responsibility to their children to keep them safe & watch over them. I have to say though I am totally shocked by how many people I know who have admitted to doing the same as Madelaine's parents & left their children sleeping alone! I find it totally gobsmacking - would they do it at home? What if the child were to wake up distressed? What if there had been a fire? The "what if's" are endless...

I think they have been totally irresponsible & bought this situation on themselves because the sad truth is that if their children had been with them Madelaine would not have been alone to take, they'll have to live with the consequences of their actions for the rest of their lives - unfortunately so will their poor liitle girl............


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

Couldn't agree more with the comments; tire the kids out, feed them and let them fall asleep in the buggy then take them with you when you go and eat.

Just because you're a doctor doesn't mean you're right, and unfortunately in this case its twice as bad.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm sure in hindsight they think this now and wish they hadn't of left their kids, although they were just across the road in full view of their apartment, checking on them every 1/2 hr.
Saying all that i wonder if the same media frenzy would be happening if it were a chav family holidaying in Benidorm :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

John C said:


> Secondly my opinion is we take the kids on holiday because we like being together as a family. Meal time is fun with all of us there. If and when we want time to ourselves we go away for the weekend and leave the kids with Grandparents or a family friend.


Precisely.

Having said all I have, stupidity and poor parenting still doesnt mean any of this is deserved by the parents and certainly not the child that has gone missing and I wish them well. I also hope they and anyone else who would leave their kids alone like this learn a lesson!

However, I fear we wont be hearing any good news in this case and if Im right, my sympathy goes out to their family.


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Leg said:


> ....stupidity and poor parenting still doesnt mean any of this is deserved by the parents and certainly not the child that has gone missing....


I don't think anyone would feel they "deserve" it - I certainly don't, I just wish, for all their sakes, they had done more to prevent it happening in the first place..... as it is, as much as I can empathise with their situation I find it hard to feel very much sympathy for them......


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm amased at some of the comments here TBH :?

I bet if someone had their mind set of snatching someone kids they could, obviously noone here lets their kids out of their sight for one minute even when they are in bed and the parents are down stairs watching TV(what's the difference to what happened to this couple at least they were checking on them regually which is more than you would do in your own home), playing in the garden or round at a frinds house :?

I just hope this never happens to anyone but like i said if someones got a mind to snatch a child they will!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I can't get my head round the thought process of the parents to leave such young children alone in a hotel room whilst they enjoyed a meal out.
Set aside the chance that they may be abducted, what if a child woke up upset? She'd realise she was alone and may go looking for her parents, she could be crying for 30 whole mins ( if that *is* how long they left in between visits, even 30 mins is an eternity to a child). What if she opened the door to find her parents or wandered into the street, fallen into the pool.....or or or or or

They are so many reasons NOT to leave children not just because of the very remote chance they'd be abducted.

Whilst they are young you stay with them or take them with you, there is no alternative.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

jonah said:


> I'm amased at some of the comments here TBH :?
> 
> I bet if someone had their mind set of snatching someone kids they could, obviously noone here lets their kids out of their sight for one minute even when they are in bed and the parents are down stairs watching TV(what's the difference to what happened to this couple at least they were checking on them regually which is more than you would do in your own home), playing in the garden or round at a frinds house :?
> 
> I just hope this never happens to anyone but like i said if someones got a mind to snatch a child they will!


I was in two minds as to whether to post this as I knew it would attract negative comments and criticism.

Of course they should not have left them - a decision they will regret for ever. Clearly they know that now..

Having children myself I cannot imagine the pain and anguish they are going through. I know Gerry very well and it is awful to see him and his wife suffering.

Maybe, just maybe, someone will see the poster and know something that can help. I don't think the publicity is 'revolting' as someone put it - I know if it was my child I would want as much as possible for as long as possible. I also know I would want anyone and everyone to do what they could to help.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jdn said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > I'm amased at some of the comments here TBH :?
> ...


"Revolting" was my quote, and I stand by it.

Once in a while, the media jump on the back of something and milk the fuck out of it, regardless of whether it will do any good.

We've seen it all before. Soham murders anyone?

There are hundreds of cases of child abduction, lots of child assaults, abuse and murders happening right here every year. What is so "special" about this one case that has led the media to jump on it like a pack of hyenas?

I'm not suggesting that media is a bad thing - but there are other abductions, other murders happening ALL THE TIME - so why devote all of this journalism to one case. It belittles the anguish and anxiety faced by other parents every day.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jonah said:


> I'm amased at some of the comments here TBH :?
> 
> I bet if someone had their mind set of snatching someone kids they could, obviously noone here lets their kids out of their sight for one minute even when they are in bed and the parents are down stairs watching TV(what's the difference to what happened to this couple at least they were checking on them regually which is more than you would do in your own home), playing in the garden or round at a frinds house :?
> 
> I just hope this never happens to anyone but like i said if someones got a mind to snatch a child they will!


Bollocks. Utter and complete bollocks.

I cant even type a response that gets across how much crap that is. Same as my kids in their bedrooms, in a locked house, when my wife and I are downstairs? Huge, fat, hairy bollocks. :roll:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Leg said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > I'm amased at some of the comments here TBH :?
> ...


Tell that to the parents who's child was abducted from the bath not so long ago :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jonah said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


No Ill tell them this 'lock the sodding doors you idiots'.

I mean for Christs sake the police send flyers round saying lock your doors and dont leave your keys near the door cos your car will get nicked.

How about 'dont leave your house open and children unattended'

Common bloody sense.


----------



## wicked (Jan 25, 2007)

Apparently now they are questioning an English guy and have sealed off his villa, which is near to the McCanns holiday apartment!


----------

